# Looking for a kitchen to rent



## joannadarling (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello! I am a cake decorator in Washington State and am looking for a kitchen to rent to bake my cakes from. If any of you know of any places that rent out kitchen space, please please let me know!
Thank you!
Joanna


----------



## diamndsndust (Oct 23, 2007)

Where in Washington are you, I am in the process of building a WSDA kitchen:chef: maybe we can talk


----------



## joannadarling (Oct 24, 2007)

I am in Arlington, WA. It's about 40 miles north of Seattle. Whereabouts are you looking to build a kitchen?


----------



## diamndsndust (Oct 23, 2007)

sorry I'm on the kitsap peninsula


----------



## joannadarling (Oct 24, 2007)

Ah, oh well!


----------

